# 4.6 PAX THE POWER TO MAKE OR BREAK THEM



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i realized the other day that with 4.6 Pax your giving a good rating can pull them up or bad rating can really hurt them and chances of getting a ride quickly.

i had a *****y young girl who came out after 4min 30 seconds , 81f asked me to turn the ac off.bad attitude, pin for pick up and pin for destination. both off of course

oh the power to play god !!!!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Wurd she go then? Taking the bus..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> i realized the other day that with 4.6 Pax your giving a good rating can pull them up or bad rating can really hurt them and chances of getting a ride quickly.
> 
> i had a *****y young girl who came out after 4min 30 seconds , 81f asked me to turn the ac off.bad attitude, pin for pick up and pin for destination. both off of course
> 
> oh the power to play god !!!!


Stop Dreaming, Many Driver's Will Still Pick Her Up.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Wurd she go then? Taking the bus..


 she went to 4.4 or lower land. true she will still get rides but im sure on some days it will be harder for her. and then harder and harder as she slips below 4


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

She gone!


----------

